# Best camera for around 5000-7000 Rs



## rish1 (Jan 19, 2014)

hey guys i am clueless when it comes to camera.. 

so basing on flipkart alone the best ratings gives me this camera

Panasonic Lumix DMC-S5 Point & Shoot Rs.4989 Price in India - Buy Panasonic Lumix DMC-S5 Point & Shoot Silver Online - Panasonic: Flipkart.com





so give me options which is the best camera in 5000 Rs range.... Any advice from Expert camera enthusiast will be so much better thanks


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2014)

If you think you can extend, you can get IXUS 255 for under 9k. One of the nice camera around...

If you wanna stick with the budget, 

Panasonic SZ1
Panasonic FH series cameras
Canon A3400, A4000


----------



## rish1 (Jan 20, 2014)

nac said:


> If you think you can extend, you can get IXUS 255 for under 9k. One of the nice camera around...
> 
> If you wanna stick with the budget,
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply but sorry i cannot extend budget 

now i can't even go for more than 5k got strict orders..My requirements are not that high i am getting these options... Please tell me the best image quality wise in day and low light.. video,wifi,extra stuff not important

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-W710
Canon ixus 132
Canon A2600
canon a3400
Nikon Coolpix s2700
Panasonic fh5


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2014)

Forget about the sony and nikon models you mentioned...

Others are fine, pick the one you like....


----------

